# cornmeal?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

i'm type C, sometimes D, all the times G. do i need to stay away from anything with cornmeal? I'm having a hard time right now trying to find the foods which trigger my problems, namely with the fact that I seem to have trouble with ALL foods. Is there anything out there left for me to eat(besides rice)? Thanks,Madison [who is very addicted to this site]


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi Madison,I have a G problem too, and I find that I can't eat anything made with corn, it bothers me terribly. I'm sorry I don't have any good advice to give, and I know what you mean about sometimes feeling like everything we eat is a problem. I did find a little bit of gas relief with the probiotic called Culturelle. Alot of people on this board say it helps. Good luck, I hope you find some help here


----------

